
Is it bad form to post your own stuff to Hacker News? - pitdesi
http://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/Is-it-bad-form-to-post-your-own-stuff-to-Hacker-News
======
jokermatt999
Every single blog post? Probably not.

A blog post you really spent some time on, that's on topic and you'd like to
show off? Feel free.

I think Hacker News is generally pretty accepting of folks who submit things
to HN to _discuss_ , rather than to self-promote. If you're submitting one of
your blog posts every day or multiple times a day though, you're probably
doing it wrong. At least, that's how I feel. I originally came here from
reddit (and started Report the Spammers there) so I'm likely less tolerant of
self-promotion than some people are.

------
jaddison
I find it curious why someone would ask this on Quora, rather than simply
asking it here on HN. You would get a far more focused and realistic response
- from the community itself.

~~~
orijing
It makes more sense when you see that Charlie Cheever (co-founder of Quora)
asked it.

------
mikecane
I do, but sparingly, and only when I really think it might be of interest.
Mostly I post stuff from others. I didn't come here to self-promote, but I am
interested in the Show HN things.

------
vipivip
I'm fine with Ask HN/Show HN.

~~~
gsivil
I am also fine with somebody that once in a while posts his own blog posts.
Show HN is usually used for personal projects.

------
Tycho
I thought that was the idea. It makes for nice 'HN-exclusives' from out own
community, which acts as a differentiator from other blog/news aggregation
sites. If it's of the quality of article generally found on HN, then what's
the worst that can happen - people either vote for it or they don't.

------
veyron
Out of curiosity: <http://www.quora.com/Jinghao-Yan> \-- what is your HN
handle? I would have expected the response to give some indication that he (im
guessing gender based on picture) actually used the site ...

~~~
orijing
That's me.

I'm surprised (sort of elated) that someone dug up an old answer of mine to
link here. I would've linked it, but it would've seemed a little self-
promotional, and strangely ironic given my answer.

------
swombat
I believe it's fine.

------
tgrass
As long as you're not dishonest about it.

(That doesn't require one to admit to it, but trying to actively hide one's
association I personally find insulting).

